# ¡lazarus solo...pero no sólo...5.000!



## Rayines

*¡¡Mis felicitaciones por los 5.000!!  *
*¡Ni sólo...porque los pasaste y continuarás avanzando!*
*¡¡Ni solo, porque los "preguntadores" y "contestadores" de WR estamos siempre a tu alrededor para conocer tus respuestas!!*
*¡¡Recibe un gran saludo de esta amiga rioplatense!! *
*(¡Y que me sigan los buenos.....ehem......!)*

*    *


----------



## Antpax

Parece ser que por una vez no llego tarde y puedo felicitar de los primeros a uno de los más grandes foreros. Este foro no sería ni la mitad de valioso sin ti.

Felicidades por tus 5000 perlas de sabiduría.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Lazarus.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me alegra muchísimo felicitar a un forero que es un ejemplo para todos.  Sin lugar a dudas que WordReference no sería el foro extraordinario que es sin la calidad de foreros como Lazarus.

Aquí va mi gratitud por lo mucho que aprendo contigo y mi profunda admiración por la excelencia de tus aportes.
Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Bilma

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones y admirasión para ti. Gracias por ayudarnos a todos.


----------



## krolaina

Me uno para celebrar tu 5, que se dice pronto!
Muchas felicidades y otras muchas gracias.
Carolina


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Lazarus, siempre es un placer y un honor compartir contigo, eres de los GRANDES...

Nos seguiremos viendo.
Saludos desde venezuela
Rosa


----------



## Xerinola

*¡Muchísimas felicidades Lazarus!*
*¡Y que cumplas muchos más! *​ 


Saludos
X:​


----------



## Luis Albornoz

¡Felicitaciones por los 5000!

Y a no parar hasta que los angloparlantes pongan dos puntos después del Hola. (es decir, nunca). 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*
GRACIAS POR TUS MILES DE RESPUESTAS Y COMPARTIR CON NOSOTROS TUS CONOCIMIENTOS.*​

Y permitirnos escribir correctamente 
*
*Un beso,
Martine
*
*


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Lazarus, gracias por todo! 

Mei


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias a todos por los cumplidos. Lo agradezco de veras (¡pero que os coja una falta de ortografía!  )


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Di con esta definición de "lazarus" en el diccionario:*

*lazarus  (n) - inteligente,  sabio, el que sabe  todo

Mebârak!
 *


----------



## Mate

Lazarus:

Gracias por tu participación en los foros y por lo mucho que he aprendido gracias a tí.

Un saludo - Mate


----------



## Totopi

¡Felicidades Lazarus! 
y gracias por tus siempre documentadas y correctísimas aportaciones
¡se aprende muchísimo contigo!

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Gracias a mis hermanos persas, argentinos y bilbaínos! Es un honor.

Y gracias, por supuesto, al resto de los gentiles foreros que me felicitan pese a mis muchos defectos.


----------



## heidita

Bienvenidos said:


> *lazarus (n) - inteligente, sabio, el que sabe todo*
> 
> *Mebârak!*


 
Eso, ¡un sabelotodo!  

Un abrazo, amigo.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Mate

heidita said:


> Eso, ¡un sabelotodo!


Por estos foros campea solo una persona que es aún más irreverente, combativa y competitiva que este humilde servidor: Heidita. ¡Quién si no! 

Para mí, es un gran alivio. 

Saludos - Mateamargo


----------



## xOoeL

lazarus1907*:*

GRACIAS.

Best wishes,
  xOoeL 

PD: Pff, si es que soy sosísimo.  Espero que captes la idea .


----------



## Mate

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡pero que os coja una falta de ortografía!


Estimado Lazarus:

A mi me podés cojer más de una falta de ortografía. Pero para otra acepción más localista de la palabra "cojer", mis preferencias son otras  

Un saludo - Mate (con una mano tapando atrás, por las dudas)


----------



## Maruja14

Yo también te quiero y te admiro, como todos los que son listos en este foro  que te han felicitado antes que yo

Felicidades


----------



## Totopi

lazarus1907 said:


> Gracias a todos por los cumplidos. Lo agradezco de veras (¡pero que os coja una falta de ortografía!  )


Lazarus:
¡Qué bueno lo de tu nuevo avatar!


----------



## lazarus1907

Totopi said:


> Lazarus:
> ¡Qué bueno lo de tu nuevo avatar!


Gracias. Sabía que os iba a gustar.


----------



## mickaël

Hola: 

Felicitaciones y muchas gracias por visitarnos al foro francés-español de vez en cuando.  Siempre un gran placer leerle, y aprendemos mucho. 
Espero verle más aún.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> Gracias. Sabía que os iba a gustar.


Hmm...me gustó el saludo. Pero la tachadura....¡no tanto!  
Pero como éste es tu hilo, se te permite todo  .


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Qué tarde llego, pero te quería felicitar en todo caso.


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Lazarus.


(A ver, lo he repasado quince veces, he pedido ayuda, y me atrevo a afirmar que no hay faltas de ortografía).

No había visto el avatar, oido barra y tomado nota.


----------



## magdala

Más vale tarde que nunca!
Oye Lazarus, ?ortografía se escribe con h o sin?   (todavía no aprendido a colocar los puntos exclamativos invertidos en este foro)

Enhorabuena por tu record, tu bendita ayuda y ocurrencias!
Y conmigo y mis faltas no te calientes mucho la cabeza porque hasta yo ya he dejado de hacerme caso: soy un caso perdido!  

!Un viva "pa" los valientes que siguen al pie del cañón con tanto arte!
*!VIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*!
Saludos desde Portugal
Magda


----------



## xOoeL

RIU said:


> Felicidades Lazarus.
> 
> 
> (A ver, lo he repasado quince veces, he pedido ayuda, y me atrevo a afirmar que no hay faltas de ortografía).
> 
> No había visto el avatar, o*í*do barra y tomado nota.



Siento quitarle el "placer" a lazarus1907, pero es que lo has puesto a huevo.  Eso te pasa por editar el mensaje sin ayuda...


----------



## RIU

xOoeL said:


> Siento quitarle el "placer" a lazarus1907, pero es que lo has puesto a huevo. Eso te pasa por editar el mensaje sin ayuda...


 

jod.... con el acentito de marras  Gracias XOoeL


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas felicidades, Lazaras, y gracias por tanta ayuda a tanta gente!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Felicidades Lazarus, y gracias por tus respustas con las que siempre aprendo algo más. *


----------



## fenixpollo

Sorry I'm about 250 posts late, Lazarus. Solamente quiero agradecerte por tu colaboración y espero que nos vayamos a ver más para los siguiente 750.


----------



## lazarus1907

Soy más seco que un polvorón (perdón si alguien no lo entiende), pero gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Creí que con mi actitud prepotente y agresiva solo iba a recibir insultos, pero se ve que algunos aún aprecian la intención aunque los métodos no sean los más adecuados.

Aprecio mucho los comentarios; en el fondo soy un sentimental.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## loladamore

Here is *a little something* for my favourite sentimental Lincoln Spaniard. 
Gracias por tu ayuda.

Lola (la sentimental).


----------



## lazarus1907

loladamore said:


> Here is *a little something* for my favourite sentimental Lincoln Spaniard.
> Gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Lola (la sentimental).


 That was funny! You were always one of my favourite ones anyway


----------



## emma42

Muchas felicidades, lazarus!


----------

